# Mailing address for my son



## MomOfSoldier (27 Mar 2008)

Hi, my son is in Basic Training at Saint Jean. He is in his second week and won't have access to phones for a month. He never gave us his rank number, service number, section, course, company and the other info that is needed to send him mail. How can I get this information, please?

Thanks.


----------



## GUNS (28 Mar 2008)

This is what is required to send mail to St.Jean:

Service number
Rank, Name and initials
Course title, Course and platoon number
CFLRS St. Jean Garrison
PO Box 100 Station Bureau-Chef
Richelain,Quebec
J0J 1R0

Hope is helps


----------



## MomOfSoldier (28 Mar 2008)

Hi, thanks for the reply. I need to know where I can get his Service #, Rank, Course title and Platoon #. I won't have contact with him for a month and would like to send him mail in the meantime.


----------



## frenchdragoon (28 Mar 2008)

i am an instructor here aty CFLRS to get the info you need i would need your sons name(first and last)


----------



## MomOfSoldier (28 Mar 2008)

Hi and thank you. Please check your email.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (29 Mar 2008)

Are recruits required to write to their mothers (or NOK) within the first few days of arriving at St. Jean in order to let them know that they arrived safely and to let them know their address?  Back in the dark ages it was one of the first things we had to do in Cornwallis.  As the instructors put it "if you don't do it, your mommy will call the Base Commander because she is worried about her precious little ******* and **** will roll downhill".


----------



## benny88 (29 Mar 2008)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Are recruits required to write to their mothers (or NOK) within the first few days of arriving at St. Jean in order to let them know that they arrived safely and to let them know their address?



  Nope.


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Mar 2008)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Are recruits required to write to their mothers (or NOK) within the first few days of arriving at St. Jean in order to let them know that they arrived safely and to let them know their address?  Back in the dark ages it was one of the first things we had to do in Cornwallis.  As the instructors put it "if you don't do it, your mommy will call the Base Commander because she is worried about her precious little ******* and **** will roll downhill".



I remember that speach from my Pl Sgt (actually he was a P2). The second night, there was all of the Pl, sitting in a circle, writting Mom and/or Dad. Quietest night in the barracks for a long time after that.


----------



## Pea (29 Mar 2008)

In St.Jean we had access to payphones pretty much every day, as there is at least one in each platoon's area. Use of them depends on his staff, but I would think you should hear from him before a month. Hope you her soon, and get the info you need.


----------



## MomOfSoldier (29 Mar 2008)

Thanks to frenchdragoon, I got the information I needed. There is mail on the way to my son as I type


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Mar 2008)

MomOfSoldier,
Glad we were able to help.

To frenchdragoon - Tanks!

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

